# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  لماذا نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ؟

## latifa Naf1

ﻷن اﻷصل في المؤمن تجديد التوبة في كل وقت وآن ، قدوته في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد كان يستغفر ربه ويتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من مئة مرة .
نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ﻷن التوبة منزلة عليّة
من بلغها فقد بلغ الخير كله ،
يقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله - عن التوبة :
" وهي أول منازل السائرين إلى ربهم وأوسطها وآخرها "
فهي ليست منزلة العصاة المجرمين بل هي منزلة اﻷنبياء المصطفين قال تعالى :
" وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى "
فهي منزلة عزيزة منيفة من بلغها بلغ السؤدد والخير والرفعة وتهيئ أن يكون عبدا صالحا منيبا
- وهؤﻻء هم أهل جنة الرضوان - .
- نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ﻷننا نرى من أنفسنا ومن غيرنا الحرمان من الخير في شهر رمضان فﻻ جد في العبادة ، وﻻ اجتهاد في القيام ، وﻻ صرف وقت للتﻻوة ، وﻻ يد تبذل الخير والمعروف ..
فحُرمنا خيرات بسبب عيشنا في ظلمات الذنوب ، فتجديد التوبة قبل رمضان أصبح أمرا ﻻزما حتى ﻻ نحُرم الطاعة فيه فنخسر خسارة ﻻ تعدلها خسارة .
- نجدد التوبة في رمضان وفي كل آن .
ﻷن الذنوب جراحات
- ورب جرح أصاب مقتل -
كثير منا يعصي ربه وﻻ يرى أثر ذنبه ومعصيته ويتعجب من هذا !
وما علم المسكين أن حرمانه من أثر الطاعة أعظم عقوبة يعاقب بها .
(أذنب عبد سنوات فناجى ربه ليلة فقال :
رب كم أذنبت وﻻ أرى لذنوبي أثراً ؟
فهتف به هاتف : ياعبدي...ألم أحرمك لذيذ مناجاتي )
فذنوبنا تحرمنا لذيذ المناجاة وحﻻوة الطاعة التي هي جنة الدنيا المعجلة .
فلذا كان ﻻزما علينا تجديد التوبة قبل رمضان .
- نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ﻷن القلوب قست ، واﻷفئدة تصلبت وكأنها قدت من صخر ، فﻻ هي تخشع عند التﻻوة ، وﻻ العيون تدمع عند سماع قوارع اﻵيات ، تدخل المسجد الجامع والقارئ يقرأ فﻻ تشعر بهمس من خشوع ، وﻻ ترى بكاءا للعيون ، فحري بالنفوس أن تجدد التوبة قبل رمضان حتى تلين القلوب وتفوز بمرضاة الله .
- نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ﻷننا نرى الموت ينزل بالناس في كل لحظة ، ونشاهد يد المنون تخطف هذا وتطرح ذاك .
تردي التي قد استعدت لعرسها ولكنه قد سبق قضاء الله بانتقالها للدار اﻵخرة والحكم عليها بالموت .
فهذه الموعظة - أعني موعظة الموت - ينبغي أن تكون حاملة لنا للمسارعة للتوبة وأن ﻻ نستجيب لطول اﻷمل الذي تُكذّبه لوقائع أمامنا ، فالوحى الوحي ، والنجا النجا قبل حلول الموت بنا .
- نجدد التوبة قبل رمضان ﻷن الفتن قد أحاطت بنا من كل مكان .
قتل هنا ، وهﻻك هناك وﻻ ثم نجاة إﻻ باللجوء إلى الرحمن قبل أن يحل بنا ما حل بغيرنا فﻻ نستطيع ساعتها فعل طاعة ، وﻻ نملك وقتها دفع مصيبة .
رمضان يا إخوتي نور لﻷرض وهداية للعالمين ، والخاسر من حُرم خيره وخيراتها .
أدرك رمضان يامؤمن بلقاء الله ووعده ووعيده .
أدركي رمضان أيتها المؤمن ، قبل خروجه وتفلت فرصة الطاعة فيه .
( ومايدرنا لعله آخر رمضان نلقاه )
اللهم يارحيما بالعباد ، ويالطيفا بالخلق وفقنا للتوبة النصوح وخذ بأيدينا لما يرضك عنا .
اللهم هذه نواصينا الخاطئة بين يديك فألهمنا رشدنا وارحمنا بطاعتك .


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## حكاية روووح

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد الزبيدي

*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
بارك الله بيك*

----------


## العنود 31

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه

----------


## مونتاج

اللهم آآآمين

----------


## love river

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 


احسنتِ النشر بارك الله فيك

----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى خيرا سلمت اناملك ع الموضوع القيم ده

----------

